# Promotion today



## Greg King (Apr 28, 2007)

Going for blue today (5th kup)lots of one step sparring and grappling( judo....jiu-jitsu stuff),head lock escapes and passing the guard and getting out of the mount position ....o-soto gari....o-goshi-.....kesa gatame....Whew!!!.  Also collar grabs and the like .Gonna be a long day :ultracool


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2007)

You'll be fine...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2007)

Greg you will do great and have a wonderful time at it. Let us know how it went.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2007)

Good luck though I am sure you do not need it.


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 28, 2007)

You'll do great!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 28, 2007)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll do great. Let us know how it goes. :asian:


----------



## zDom (Apr 28, 2007)

Sounds like you are training some great stuff! 

I hope it goes/went well for ya!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 28, 2007)

Have fun, Greg. You'll do great!


----------



## jim777 (Apr 28, 2007)

It must be testing season! :lol:

Good Luck, I'm sure you'll be fine. I just tested myself last night, and it went easier than I expected, even though I wasn't as sharp as I would have hoped.

Let us know what happens!

jim


----------



## stickarts (Apr 28, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 28, 2007)

So, how'd it go?


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 28, 2007)

I was wondering the same myself...


----------



## Greg King (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry it took a couple of days to post ....we have been working very hard with my son prepping him for 1st dan test on 05-05-07.The test went great, i am now a 5th Kup along with my wife. I did blank out on my shoulder grabs ...i could only remember two.They did the test a little different this time...they turned us around facing south in the dojang rather than facing east and a couple of people lost track of where they were with forms as far as direction goes... kind of interesting i thought


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Greg!   Good luck to your son in his 1st Dan test!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 30, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Sorry it took a couple of days to post ....we have been working very hard with my son prepping him for 1st dan test on 05-05-07.


He'll be fine. Always good to feel prepared, tho'.  



> The test went great, i am now a 5th Kup along with my wife. I did blank out on my shoulder grabs ...i could only remember two.They did the test a little different this time...they turned us around facing south in the dojang rather than facing east and a couple of people lost track of where they were with forms as far as direction goes... kind of interesting i thought


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! artyon: 

Funny how facing different directions, having to avoid others punches as you all do a form facing the middle of a circle, and such other change ups can really make us think. But later we often realize how much we learned from it, and see things from new perspectives. Anyway, way to go!


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 30, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Sorry it took a couple of days to post ....we have been working very hard with my son prepping him for 1st dan test on 05-05-07.The test went great, i am now a 5th Kup along with my wife. I did blank out on my shoulder grabs ...i could only remember two.They did the test a little different this time...they turned us around facing south in the dojang rather than facing east and a couple of people lost track of where they were with forms as far as direction goes... kind of interesting i thought



Funny how they do that sometimes   My very first test, I skipped a belt and I'm convinced that part of it was because I was able to make sure I didn't get lost when the BB running the test threw a few new things into the mix.  In my case it was doing basic motion stepping backwards...  Blew my mind as a white belt!

When you practice your forms, try facing in different directions including corners of the room, so you disassociate which wall you are facing from the form.

Good luck on the next gup test!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 30, 2007)

Way to go.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 30, 2007)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 30, 2007)

Great job, Greg! All my best to your son on the 5th!


----------



## crushing (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Greg King (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes everybody.......as soon as i become a supporting member i will post some pics of the dojang and "stuff" .I'm sure Iceman will see some big changes in Stewart Hall where he trained.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 30, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## bluemtn (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Laurentkd (May 1, 2007)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Miles (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations to you and good luck this weekend to your son!!!

Miles


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations Greg for both you and your son.  i am going to prompote my first black belt tomorrow night.  He already passed his test.  His name is Steve and he has been with me for 7 & 1/2 yrs.
Congratulations Again,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Greg King (May 2, 2007)

Sensei Tom ,my son has been at it six years .Its got to be a good feeling knowing one of the people you trained made it all the way:ultracool


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (May 3, 2007)

Hey Greg thanks again.  We had the promotion ceremony last night.  In Vee-Jitsu it is our tradition thet everyone throws the person being promoted for good luck.  So we had the throwing ceremony and I gave him an engraved plaque that he can keep for the rest of his life.  Hey I want to become a supporting member too so I can post some pictures.  How do you become a supporting member?
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## kidswarrior (May 3, 2007)

Sensei Tom O'Brien said:


> How do you become a supporting member?
> Thanks,
> Sensei Tom


 
Just go to the top of this page, and in the middle of the double row of buttons, you'll see the Supporting Membership button.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 3, 2007)

Greg King said:


> ...they turned us around facing south in the dojang rather than facing east and a couple of people lost track of where they were with forms as far as direction goes... kind of interesting i thought


 

Yup, good idea to practice your forms and stuff facing different directions, and in different locations if you can.  Keeps you comfortable under all circumstances, and you don't begin to get too attached to certain landmarks.

Congratulations!


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (May 11, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures:

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z312/TomOB1_photo/StevePlaque5-07a.jpg
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z312/TomOB1_photo/SteveMe5-07a.jpg
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z312/TomOB1_photo/AAUSteve3-18-07a.jpg
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z312/TomOB1_photo/SteveLP12-10-06b.jpg
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z312/TomOB1_photo/TheMotleyCrew5-07a.jpg
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## mjd (May 11, 2007)

Congradulations, well done!


----------



## Greg King (May 11, 2007)

Good pics Sesei Tom ,and congrats again to you first BB.


----------

